
(Unexpected) Lag from Timers in Go - frioux
https://frew.co/posts/lag-from-timers-in-golang/
======
dullgiulio
Ugh, did the author expect Go to make his code magically real-time? That's
pretty difficult, GC or not.

Also, time.Sleep in a test wouldn't pass code review. A better approach is to
timestamp incoming lines and merge them based on that alone. That is testable,
although the overall concept is still a bit unsound.

